# Apple September 12 Media Event: It's Showtime?"



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The new iMacs weren't announced at an event like this, but who knows? Perhaps it's more than movies and musicals.

Bring on September 12th! 


From:

http://www.macrumors.com/



> Apple is hosting a media event on Tuesday, September 12th 2006 in San Francisco, CA at 10AM Pacific. The event will also be simulcast to a location in London where journalists have also been invited.
> 
> The invitation to the media was entitled It's Showtime -- suggesting Movie-related announcements. Rumors sites had originally expected iMac updates during the event, but Apple surprised everyone with iMac and Mac mini updates last week.
> 
> ...


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I want a slightly larger than mini sized core 2 duo with upgradeable, non integrated graphics card Mac with remote, hdtv tuner, and all of that for under $1000. Yeah, right . . .


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

----Anticipation---- for the tech hungry among us-salivating----


----------



## Jestered (Aug 18, 2005)

I got this from a friend. I don't know where he got it but he said it was taken at the event. That sure looks like the true video iPod to me. It has front row on it and it looks like there is a new item in front row.


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

milhaus said:


> I want a slightly larger than mini sized core 2 duo with upgradeable, non integrated graphics card Mac with remote, hdtv tuner, and all of that for under $1000. Yeah, right . . .<iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10001570&type=4&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>


LOL I wish


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

iPod or video tablet.....


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Jestered said:


> I got this from a friend. I don't know where he got it but he said it was taken at the event. That sure looks like the true video iPod to me. It has front row on it and it looks like there is a new item in front row.


In the words of Elaine from Seinfeld, "Fake fake, fake fake, fake fake fake . . ."


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

More fakeness:

http://blog.wired.com/iphone/


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'm looking forward to tomorrow so the references to fake crap can be elided.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

enaj said:


> More fakeness:
> 
> http://blog.wired.com/iphone/



The person who the first mockup has really done their homework. The virtual scrollwheel location and functioning is very close to a patent filed by Apple.


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

I hope it's NOT an updated Macbook Pro Core 2 Duo.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

duper said:


> The person who the first mockup has really done their homework. The virtual scrollwheel location and functioning is very close to a patent filed by Apple.


Why re-invent the recently invented wheel??

As an aside, bring on an updated MacBook and MacBook Pro!


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Why re-invent the recently invented wheel??


Save space. having a widescreen + separate scrollwheel will be bulky, almost Zune-ish.

Of course, the problem with having the scroll wheel on the screen is finger marks, which is why the patent hints at a wheel activated by finger proximity, not by touch. Now, that would be awesome.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Please, Please, Please.....8GB Nano.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

I suspect something software related that required the new core 2 process-power to really shine. Thus Apple is releasing it now after the core2 release. 

could it be a real media entertainment software/center?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, but what I meant by "why re-invent the recently invented wheel" was "why not steal from Apple's patent for their fake product idea."



duper said:


> Save space. having a widescreen + separate scrollwheel will be bulky, almost Zune-ish.
> 
> Of course, the problem with having the scroll wheel on the screen is finger marks, which is why the patent hints at a wheel activated by finger proximity, not by touch. Now, that would be awesome.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

migs said:


> I hope it's NOT an updated Macbook Pro Core 2 Duo.


i'm guessing from your post that you recently bought a MacBook Pro? i'm kinda hoping it *IS* an updated macbook with the core 2 duo, since i'm on the edge of ordering one...


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I dunno, don't ya think the actual title, 'It's showtime!' is a hint in itself?

I'm thinking it's going to be movie related.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Movies available from the iTMS.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

okay, so the general consensus is that there will be full length movies on the itunes store, but what about the..."one more thing" this time? will that be the video ipod, or updates to the macbook pro/ macbook line as a lot of rumours suggest?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

New iPod(s) as well.  As the "one more thing" thing.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

When is this confrence or whatever going down?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

thatcomputerguy said:


> okay, so the general consensus is that there will be full length movies on the itunes store, but what about the..."one more thing" this time? will that be the video ipod, or updates to the macbook pro/ macbook line as a lot of rumours suggest?


Apple + RIM


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Count backwards to post #1.

Remember to exhale.





go_habs said:


> When is this confrence or whatever going down?


----------



## Gabbadude (Nov 17, 2005)

I'm going for faster Airport. Even if I don't need it today... it could be usefull if a device is able to stream high quality video!


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

So, tomorrow's Christmas .

I can't wait.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

I wonder if movies will be the hit that everyone is hyping it to be...

...with TVs getting bigger and HDTV ever more prevalent, will movie viewers really want to either a) be satisified with inferior picture quality, or b) fill up their precious hard drive with maybe 50 or so movies?

I dunno...


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Gizmodo scoops Apple announcement???
http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/annou...you-199931.php 

9PM PST...check it!

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=232701


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Updated iSight camera.
Now that the estimated ship time for it is October.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Updated iSight camera.
> Now that the estimated ship time for it is October.


Good point. I didn't even think of the iSight.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps but with all the new built-in iSights that doesn't seem to be pressing or spectacular.



DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Updated iSight camera.
> Now that the estimated ship time for it is October.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Apple iTunes store is down right now and only showing "It's Showtime" on the page.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Enhanced iPod only. Shucks!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh! Wireless Set-top box in 2007. Interesting!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

That was quick, Gary!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

"...1/2 size of Mac Mini, built-in power supply, USB, Ethernet, 802.11 "wireless component video", optical audio and HDMI ports, plus old RCA stereo audio ports. Works with Apple Remote"


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Gary, where's the link.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

mikeinmontreal said:


> Gary, where's the link.


www.gizmodo.com


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks, However.


----------



## tonybeak (Mar 4, 2005)

Really good iTV pics here: http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/ipod/review/apple-computer-itv-tentative-name-media-server/


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm sorry, but the Apple remote just DOES NOT cut it in the living room.

It's fine on an iMac when you can magnetize it to the side, but my 13 month old daughter would pick up the Apple remote and hide it somewhere I would never find it.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Also, what ever happened to Firewire? Remember when Sony was going to put iLink in everything? I remember reading that they were putting iLink in stereo componants, high-end speakers, etc in Japan (not to mention the Playstation 2) but it just never caught on the same way here. 

Would be nice if you could connect it via Firewire to an ElGato product to support the TV tuner. I guess that's where a Mac mini would be a better way to go.


----------

